# A curvy body's like a drug to men



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2010)

*A curvy body's like a drug to men*
An hourglass figure activates the reward center in his brain
_By Charles Q. Choi_
LiveScience

Watching a curvaceous woman can feel like a reward in the brain of men, much as drinking alcohol or taking drugs might, research now reveals.

These new findings might help explain the preoccupation men can have toward pornography, scientists added. Shapely hips in women are linked with fertility and overall health. As such, it makes sense evolutionarily speaking that studies across cultures have shown men typically find hourglass figures sexy.

To explore the roots of this behavior, researchers had 14 men, average age 25, rate how attractive they found pictures of the naked derrieres of seven women before and after cosmetic surgery that gave them more shapely hips. These operations did not reduce weight but just redistributed it, by implanting fat harvested from the waists into the buttocks.

Brain scans of the men revealed that seeing post-surgery women activated parts of the brain linked with rewards, including regions associated with responses to drugs and alcohol.

It might not be especially surprising that evolution wired the male brain to find attractive bodies rewarding.

"Hugh Hefner could have told us that by showing us how many zeroes are in his bank account," said researcher Steven Platek, an evolutionary cognitive neuroscientist at Georgia Gwinnett College in Lawrenceville, Georgia. "But there's more to it than buying Playboy, Maxim, or FHM."

For instance, "these findings could help further our understanding pornography addiction and related disorders, such as erectile dysfunction in the absence of pornography," he explained. "These findings could also lend to the scientific inquiry about sexual infidelity."

The scientists also found that changes in a woman's body-mass index or BMI ??? a common measure of body fat ??? only really affected brain areas linked to simple visual evaluations of size and shape. This may be evidence that body fat influences judgments of female beauty due more to societal norms than brain wiring.

"The media portrays women as wholly too skinny," Platek said. "It's not just about body fat, or body mass index."

What do women think?

Future research could also investigate the effects that attractive figures have on the female brain.

"It turns out women find similar optimally attractive female bodies as attention-grabbing, albeit for different reasons," Platek said. "Women size up other women in an effort to determine their own relative attractiveness and to maintain mate guarding ??? or, in other words, keep their mate away from optimally designed females."

These findings should not be construed as saying that men are solely programmed by their biology, nor that "women without optimal design should just hang up their mating towel," Platek added.

Platek and his colleague Devendra Singh detailed their findings online Feb. 5 in the journal PLoS ONE. 

A curvy body's like a drug to men, study reveals - Health - Skin and beauty - msnbc.com


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2010)

*Camila Davalos*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2010)

*Not!*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## danzik17 (Nov 13, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>



I'd rate her up there with heroin on the drug scale?


----------



## MDR (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks like more fun than any drug I've ever done.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh yeah. thats what I like


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm an addict and I do other drugs too....


----------



## MDR (Nov 13, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I'm an addict and I do other drugs too....



Who Da Kine?  (She's Da Kine)

Or something like that...


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 13, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>



she's a twin too!!!


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 13, 2010)

pretty sure it is a drug to me...and I'm pretty sure we need to hijack this thread with nothing but hourglass shaped pics


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> pretty sure it is a drug to me...and I'm pretty sure we need to hijack this thread with nothing but hourglass shaped pics



On it!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2010)

^^^^Oh, *YEAH!*






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>



That is straight-up gross. I'd probably pass her to Curt James or Saney.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 16, 2010)

She would make a good Olive Oil, though!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2010)

^^^LOL This!

And thanks so much vortrit!


----------



## KelJu (Nov 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^Oh, *YEAH!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christina is the most beautiful woman in the world to me. I remember when I saw her in Firefly, which at the time I had never heard of her before. She goes beyond sexy to a realm of absolute beauty. I rarely say that anymore. Most attractive women are just hot bitches, but Christina is something more.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^Oh, *YEAH!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me so high my dick raised 6 inches.....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2010)

vortrit said:


> That is straight-up gross. I'd probably pass her to Curt James or Saney.



Translated "That is straight-up gross. I'd  pass her and do Curt James or Saney instead.


----------



## MDR (Nov 16, 2010)

vortrit said:


> That is straight-up gross. I'd probably pass her to Curt James or Saney.



I'd buy her some food.  Thanks to Mino for all the rest of the photos.  Very feminine and beautiful women.  Curves are sexy as hell.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Translated "That is straight-up gross. I'd  pass her and do Curt James or Saney instead.



Yeah right... NOT!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yeah right... NOT! Unless it's bareback then I'm all in


The resolution is near perfect on my system so I see what you did you sly dog....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice work Manic, I completely missed that, but completely belive it


----------



## KelJu (Nov 17, 2010)

Redhead............ check
Pale skin............ check
Beautiful Smile.... check
Think body......... check

Huston, we have a boner!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2010)

*Betty Brosmer AKA Ms. Weider*
















This video shows off Betty's incredible and NATURAL 38-18-36  figure:

YouTube - Retro Swimsuit Glamour Model & DOLL Betty Brosmer


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2010)

I like a little more natural like Selma Hayek, Halle Barry, or Beyonce, or the younger Kardashian who married that douche nozzle who can't handle his miami nose candy......


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 17, 2010)

Love those old time girly pix. They just seem a bit more tasteful.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 18, 2010)

maniclion said:


> The resolution is near perfect on my system so I see what you did you sly dog....



That was supposed to be a secret message for you only


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 18, 2010)

Community Links 		 		 					Social Groups Pictures & Albums  Contacts & Friends Members​ Search Forums 		 		 			 				  					 					 					 					 					 					 					
 					 						Show Threads 						  						Show Posts 					
Tag Search Advanced Search 		 		 	Google™ Search​ Quick Links 		Today's Posts Mark Forums Read Open Contacts Popup User Control Panel Edit Signature Edit Your Details Edit Options 		  		Miscellaneous 		Private Messages Subscribed Threads Your Profile Who's Online​ 	  	    	 		 		 			Go to Page... 		 		 			 			 				 				 			 			 		 		 	
*A curvy body's like a drug ...*

At 46 the bodies not all that important..  Im more into the Vag smell !
​


----------

